# Dynovite



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

ANYONE USE THIS PRODUCT ? foe itchy,flakey, dull fur


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Brokengunz said:


> ANYONE USE THIS PRODUCT ? foe itchy,flakey, dull fur


No, but when you add up the cost of these supplements you might as well just get better feed. My experience is try brushing more and if things don't improve, upgrade feeds. If its a puppy, could be just normal change in coat as they mature.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

I was considering giving it a try, but I think I'm going to start with different food. MY BLF seems to have allergies. Right now she is on PPP Sport 30/20. Gooing to look into getting away from corn based and try Lamb/ rice formula.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been feeding costco salmon,sweet potato, i have been using the Dinovite for a week now, starting with small amount as directed. I have already noticed a shinier coat. Also I just put it on their food with some water, (no other flavors)
and they gobble up the food. Since I changed the food the scratching went away. 
So far so good, haven't seen anything bad about the stuff. Breath seems to be better
than before.


----------

